

Quora app gets presidential push - kumarrahul
http://www.techcomunication.com/quora-app-gets-presidential-push/
Obama becomes Quora’s first verified user to answer your Healthcare questions.
======
th0br0
I'd love to know whether the (rather severe) spelling mistake in the domain /
site name is on purpose (and even then... WHY?)

------
dingdingdang
What is it with Quora? Its like.. not useful.. at all: clunky interface, lock-
in of information, it is like Google Knol. Again. And yet the funding never
stops and now Obama is on board too?

~~~
ycaspirant
To be fair, despite all the negatives that you mention, it has a ton of
interesting content and passionate contributors.

------
Bpal
Obama is going closer to his readers and as Quora is really popular, I assume
it to be a really good PR move. And it's presumably free, so good to go.

